# Green Crack



## T-Bone (Jun 14, 2007)

Hey everyone, i had this stuff the other night called Green Crack, it's nmae wasn't far off, this was unbeleavable pot. i'm trying to find seeds, but everywhere i turn i find the same thing saying that this plants genetics only exist in clone form? is so, then that sux, casue there aren't too many growers around, at least that i know of. if anyone knows if there have been fems. breed hermie for self polination and seeds are around, please let me know thanks.
~T-Bone


----------



## LLCoolBud (Oct 20, 2007)

Green Crack im pretty sure is a phenotype or cross of the original Skunk #1 from 1980s and it is finished flowering in 45 days.


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 3, 2007)

correct, means your gonna have to find someone with a mother willing to give up lil clones.


----------



## vitocorleone (Nov 3, 2007)

"Green Crack" waz used to refer to shitty Oregon Hydro that was overrunning the countryside in the 90's...    It was this flourescent green "rock nug" and the high was _really_ short and usually left you wanting to smoke more...


----------



## ktownlegend (Nov 3, 2007)

the green crack u speak of is an amazing pheno, fast growing, potent beyond belief and just priceless when growing.  and as far as i know u have to find someone growing it to get it. i've never heard of it being outside of the west coast. so good luck


----------



## stunzeed (Dec 3, 2007)

vitocorleone said:
			
		

> "Green Crack" waz used to refer to shitty Oregon Hydro that was overrunning the countryside in the 90's... It was this flourescent green "rock nug" and the high was _really_ short and usually left you wanting to smoke more...


 

Im from Oregon and I remember those nugs when they were flooded in tis town. Light green, Hard but not heavy, Very short stone!!!

stunzeed..


----------

